# Jeff Dunham!



## Kayteuk (Sep 21, 2008)

What a genius! Anyone else a fan?
My favourite is Achmed, followed by Peanuts!

For those who have no idea =). He is an amazing ventriloquist!

Achmed
YouTube - Jeff Dunham - Achmed the Dead Terrorist

Peanut
YouTube - Jeff Dunham - Strip Club/Gay Man

Bubba J
YouTube - Jeff Dunham and Bubba J

Melvin
YouTube - Jeff Dunham and Melvin


And the all time classic....Walter!

YouTube - Walter and Jeff Dunham # 1


----------



## concertina (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm a fan! Actually going to see him on 10/2 here in Austin with my family! I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## justjolean (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG I love Jeff Dunham! He is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so much so that my hubby and i quote him religiously! "jeff-fafa, dun-ham .. dot com! " I love peanut too, i collect stuffed omnkeys ect, and i wanted to get myself a peanut doll, but went to the website and it was like $40.. eeash! My hubby and I soo want to go see him in person!


----------



## anthgrl (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha, Jeff Dunham rocks, especially Peanut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a sick obsession really.....  I'm so jealous of those of you who are going to see him live!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 21, 2008)

hahahaha my sister showed me achmed last time she was home and i almost died of laughterz.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 23, 2008)

I so badly want to see him live!


----------



## _abby (Sep 25, 2008)

I _have_ to watch Jeff-fuh-fuh whenever his special is on Comedy Central...my husband just rolls his eyes. I just can't get enough...but just wasn't able to cough up the dough when he was in town. Shame on me.


----------

